# Kendall College



## jay009 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam about to start applying to colleges sometime soon (after my visits) and I just need a good list of schools that people would reccomend. Has anyone heard of Kendall? It's located in downtown Chicago and I am thinking of applying to the school. Also Johnson & Wales...Ive heard of the school.. but need more info on it.. 1 last thing is Id like to stay on the on the East or the Midwest


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Are you going for culinary? Do you seek an AA or BA program?

I am currently a student in the Hospitality Program at Kendall. The culinary program seems to be really solid, my only complaint would be that it is a tad pricey.

My personal recommendation for an AA program would be Washburne Culinary Institute, phenomenal school at a very reasonable price. Washburne Culinary Institute Homepage

Good Luck!

PS, I responded to a similar inquiry about Kendall College here http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/culin...y-program.html


----------

